# To Groom or not to Groom?



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a question regarding Dallas, who is an Irish Setter/Poodle mix. We were told she would be a low to no sheddign dog. I pretty much know she will shed some. Now for my question. She is now 7 months old and some people are telling mr to get her groomed, but she is to darned cute and so very soft to the touch, I don't want to lose that look on her. So, is it really necessary to get her groomed, or will nature take its course and she'll loose her puppy hair naturally and her adult hair will grow in?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you plan on having her groomed in the future, I would say you should have her groomed now. Sending an adult dog to the groomer as a first timer is usually not ideal.

You could take her to the groomers for just a bath, blowdry, nail trim, ear pluck....or just a light trim... you don't have to get her clipped short, as long as you are brushing her hair at home.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> You could take her to the groomers for just a bath, blowdry, nail trim, ear pluck....or just a light trim... you don't have to get her clipped short, as long as you are brushing her hair at home.


I'm assuming it is not ideal because they would be traumatized? Pretty much everything traumatizes Dallas anyways. But your suggestion totally makes sense. However if we like her hair the way it is, is it necessary to get her hair cut, seeing as she doesn't shed very much? Thanks for your reply


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

musicmom116 said:


> I'm assuming it is not ideal because they would be traumatized? Pretty much everything traumatizes Dallas anyways. But your suggestion totally makes sense. However if we like her hair the way it is, is it necessary to get her hair cut, seeing as she doesn't shed very much? Thanks for your reply


LOL hopefully not traumatized! But very stressed and confused, possibly. 
No, its not necessary. If you want to groom her at home, there is nothing wrong with that. You can keep her brushed out and bathed at your house, and have your vet do her nails and ears and anal glands (or you can learn these things at home, too!) 
It is up to you, but what I am saying is, if you plan on getting her hair groomed professionally in the future, it is always best to start the dog as a puppy (part of socialization). You can tell the groomer not to take any length off her coat.

My professional opinion, in this case would be to have your dog groomed.


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> LOL hopefully not traumatized! But very stressed and confused, possibly.
> No, its not necessary. If you want to groom her at home, there is nothing wrong with that. You can keep her brushed out and bathed at your house, and have your vet do her nails and ears and anal glands (or you can learn these things at home, too!)
> It is up to you, but what I am saying is, if you plan on getting her hair groomed professionally in the future, it is always best to start the dog as a puppy (part of socialization). You can tell the groomer not to take any length off her coat.
> 
> My professional opinion, in this case would be to have your dog groomed.


Thanks, I'll look into it, at least for a bath and maybe a tiny tiny trim. Actually, she lets me do her nails, so I have been keeping them trimmed. And I actually clipped some of her long hair that was too long over her paws. But I don't think I could trim anything else.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

If you decide to get her groomed, yes, do so now. Depending on her coat make sure to brush her at home. Poodles hair isn't suppoed to have a curly look, once the hair starts to curl that normally means matting is going to start. It's a little bit stressful, but the sooner the pup actually goes in the better.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

If you need help with grooming, the best time is the sooner the better! LOL Have your groomer show you how to clean her ears (should be done on a regular basis to prevent yeast and/or bacterial infection, common with dogs who have heavy ear leather). S/he can also tell you what kind of brush is best with her coat, how to deal with any mats, and show you how to trim and blend the hair over her feet. You may need to shave between pads, as well.


----------



## Mr.bigs mama (Nov 15, 2008)

I am with you about not taking them to the groomers,I took Mr.Big when he was around 5 months old for the first time thinking it was going to be a fun experience. They kept him for almost 8 hours and he was competeley tramatized. Ive taking him one other time to a smaller shop thinking it would be differnt,But he was so sad afterwards I swore Id never put him threw that agian.. Although he is a handful he weighs all of 6 pounds and it is a nightmare trying to groom him my self.. but go with your heart if Dallas is that easily upset then Id try doing it your self .

I really should explain further I DONT think its wrong to take them to the groomers ..grooovy groomer knows what shes talking about. both groomers told me if I had started him out as a puppy he wouldnt have that reaction ..and said, he thinks he the boss, and that I should take him to obeidence school. Im slowing learning how yorkies like to run the show and are very set in their ways.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

I felt the same about Molly who is a golden retriever/poodle mix. I knew I preferred the long shaggy look so I groom her almost every day. She started blowing her puppy coat at about 9 months and there was an enormous amount of hair each day. It's decreased to a small amount each day. She doesn't 'shed' the hair on anything, but if this hair is not removed from her coat she will certainly mat and be uncomfortable. 

The advice given by the other members is absolutely correct. If you decide to do the grooming yourself then you must groom the dog often and they get so used to it and actually enjoy it because it's maintenance - not painful pulling at their skin to remove tangles. I enjoy grooming Molly as she lays content and relaxed and I tell her how beautiful she is. 

I purchased a small battery operated trimmer from Walmart for $11. and use it between her eyes, in between the pads on her feet and scissor around her bum for a sanitary cut to keep her fresh and clean. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

